

Recommendation for good VCs in Canada? - ForFreedom

Could you recommend me good VCs in Canada.  Also are the procedures for VCs in the US same as in Canada.  Do they become shareholder, board members etc?
======
ig1
Your best bet is probably to speak to VC funded startups in your city, both
because they can advise you better and also because they can make the
introductions you need.

Some of the processes might be different in Canada due to legal and tax
differences, but generally speaking VCs will almost always become shareholders
and take a board seat regardless of where you are in the world.

------
pain_perdu
I think Golden Venture Partners are a cut above many Canadian VCs. See
[http://goldenvp.com/](http://goldenvp.com/)

Mark MacLeod may be a good person to speak to as well:
[http://www.startupcfo.ca/](http://www.startupcfo.ca/)

~~~
ForFreedom
Do they provide 100% funds?

------
Mankhool
[http://www.cvca.ca/member_search.aspx](http://www.cvca.ca/member_search.aspx)

